# SEF Contact Centre Number



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,
Does anyone have a number for SEF where people actually pick up? I managed to get through on one number back in Dec (214 236 200) but haven't had any luck with them since. I've tried the following numbers - 808 202 653, 808 962 690, 243 305 133 & 243 305 130 (the last 2 are Santarem numbers) but no one picks up. No one replies to email. Does anyone know what I can try next? I am trying to see the status of my husband's residency card. 

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Try calling very early in morning, as soon as line is open.
Cards are usually posted within 30 days. If you didn't get card after 30 days go to visit SEF.
If you specifically asked for card to be held at SEF for your collection, you wont be notified when its ready.


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks. My husband is non-EU and we were told it would take 3 months, which for us is the end of Jan.


----------

